# "Seasoning" used smoker



## bekellog81 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ok I purchased a used brinkmann Cimarron yesterday and I am wondering what would be the process of getting it back into smoking shape??  I have only delt with new smokers and seasoning them.  It has been setting for a while and needs a good cleaning, but am wondering if it needs to be taken down to bare metal or just cleaned really well??


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 13, 2016)

Clean it up so there's no rust. Spray down with some Pam or wipe it down with some cooking oil.
Fire it up and season it for about an hour. Then throw some chicken on. Thumbs Up


----------



## sgt sandy (Sep 13, 2016)

I agree with hardcookin! I have done this several times. I usually clean the rust and any loose particles off with a wire brush, spray it really good with cooking spray, heat it up fairly hot for a while, then lower the temp and let it set. I do recommend not using a cooking spray that is olive oil based. 

Happy cooking!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 13, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Clean it up so there's no rust. Spray down with some Pam or wipe it down with some cooking oil.
> Fire it up and season it for about an hour. Then throw some chicken on.


 ​I  agree, clean well and reseason like normal.       I had mold grow in my MES once.   I cleaned with soap and water then loaded a tray full in the AMNPS.    Good to go.


----------



## bekellog81 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. Will post pics soon


----------



## joe black (Sep 14, 2016)

Another method that I have used if you have any mold is to spray it down with straight Clorox.  Let it sit a little while and hose it down with a good pressure stream.

Good luck with it....keep on smokin'.


----------



## bekellog81 (Sep 14, 2016)

Got it home tonight!!! Hopefully gonna get started on it before we start shelling corn again!!













20160914_210903.jpg



__ bekellog81
__ Sep 14, 2016


----------



## bekellog81 (Sep 16, 2016)

Is there a reason to take the inside of the smoker to bare metal or could a person scrape the loose stuff and clean the bottom of the cc well and coat it with something and start smoking??  I assume the fire box should be rust free as well??


----------

